

Ask HN: Calculate iOS App Rev per App? - stuartjmoore

I do plenty of iOS apps freelance. They pay me, I ship the app. Simple.<p>But, I'm interested in working with some friends to create an app together. Or maybe create an app solely for them, but post it to my store page.<p>My question, is there an app or site I can use to calculate the revenue of each app individually each month?<p>iTunes Connect only gives me store rev, not per app. And calculating each month would require downloading all the reports, adding it all up, and converting between currencies.<p>Thank you.
======
stevenwei
Yes, check out appfigures.com

